# Old school gamer



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I still collect and play nes games its my hobby of choose lol!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Take me back...i miss those days.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Man i was playing contra last night! UP, UP, DOWN, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, B, A, START. Remember that lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw punch out, double dragon, and goonies. Thats all id need for a weekend. I just recently bought a ps2 to try to relive my wasted junior high years lol


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol yeah i was on double dragon after the game last night...As for gonnies have had that game for twenty sonething years and ive only played it i think five times lol. Its too damn hard and as for ps2 vice city and san andreas are my fav and true crime lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hell yea!! I still have a NES too


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Vice city and kelly slater pro surfer stays in my ps2. I have san andreas on the 360. Im not really that big of a gamer but I go on benders where I'll play any time I have free time for like a month or two.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Hell yea!! I still have a NES too


Fasho never let go!!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Vice city and kelly slater pro surfer stays in my ps2. I have san andreas on the 360. Im not really that big of a gamer but I go on benders where I'll play any time I have free time for like a month or two.


Hell yeah riding around in the voodoo bumping Micheal jackson "Wanna Be Starting Something" is priceless!! Lol


----------



## butterflygirl1111 (Jun 10, 2013)

How cool, I love those old games.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh yeah you have to the a piece of my childhood.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

jesus, what the hell happened to baseball and football and tree houses and messin with the lil black gal down the road.no wonder we going to hell ina hat basket.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

welder said:


> jesus, what the hell happened to baseball and football and tree houses and messin with the lil black gal down the road.no wonder we going to hell ina hat basket.


Haha i still did all that too my mom wouldnt let stay in the house allday noway! I was out chasing tale as the old schoolers would say lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nice! I've got some of those games. Others, I should have kept and didn't. Live and learn.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We still have an old sega genesis too XD. I wish they'd make games more like that but with better graphics. Seriously you can't break a NES unless you try really really hard lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've got my original NES and SNES. I picked up a Sega somewhere along the way, and got an N64 after the hubby took his with him in the separation. And a PS2. Nothing newer than that. Games just got too expensive. I'm not about to spend as much on a system as I would on a dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've got my original NES and SNES. I picked up a Sega somewhere along the way, and got an N64 after the hubby took his with him in the separation. And a PS2. Nothing newer than that. Games just got too expensive. I'm not about to spend as much on a system as I would on a dog.


:goodpost:

I'd rather have the dogs too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I got hem all on ps3 or Wii. Screw having I blow and properly press that cartridge in. Times change but all the old games are still there just easier to play and swap In between lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Nice! I've got some of those games. Others, I should have kept and didn't. Live and learn.


Yeah i feel you on that. ..let go a few i shouldve kept too.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

kg420 said:


> We still have an old sega genesis too XD. I wish they'd make games more like that but with better graphics. Seriously you can't break a NES unless you try really really hard lol


Yeah My sega library is sick fareal i even have micheal jackson moonwalker lol...But yeah they dont make games like that anymore and yeah Nes games are very durable.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

ames said:


> I got hem all on ps3 or Wii. Screw having I blow and properly press that cartridge in. Times change but all the old games are still there just easier to play and swap In between lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Haha yeah i modded mine so i dont have that blinking screen jus pop in and pkay. I jus like the whole retro feel it jus takes me back.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Atari pong


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> I got hem all on ps3 or Wii. Screw having I blow and properly press that cartridge in. Times change but all the old games are still there just easier to play and swap In between lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I got just about everything on the Wii as well! Soft modded have almost all NES SNES SEGA and N64 Roms XD but the wiimotes only really effective as a nes controller


----------

